# Lasco ceramic heaters



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

My friend bought one of these heaters last year and I was very impressed. Just feeling the heat from these units. I think two will heat my house at 1500 watts each. 
What have you experienced?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Not sure about Lasco, but I used a similar ceramic heater to heat a poorly insulated 25x15 room. It could keep it near 60f inside if outside was above freezing to but not below. Made the meter spin impressively though.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

watt is a watt.. do not go crazy paying out big money for any special electric heater. a good used one for 5 bucks at a yard sale is a better buy than any high dollar fancy supposed to operate cheap heater. You pay for electricity by the kilowatt hour.. so if you use 1500 watts in any sort of heater they all cost the same to use.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Still, there seems to me to be lots more heat blowing out of this heater than comes off my 1500 watt radiator type. I think it cost about $50 from Sam's club.
I have a smaller size but also 1500 watt heater that also doesn't do as well.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

manfred said:


> Still, there seems to me to be lots more heat blowing out of this heater than comes off my 1500 watt radiator type. I think it cost about $50 from Sam's club.
> I have a smaller size but also 1500 watt heater that also doesn't do as well.


Put a power/amp meter on each heater. If they use the same power, then they are supplying the same amount of heat. The ceramic heater is probably heating less air hotter, so it feels like more heat. Any heater is 100% efficient, if its in the heated space. The only way to get more heat for the same power usage is to use a heat pump.

1500 watts x 2 = 3000 watts
3000 watts x 3.4 btu/w = 10200 btu/hr.

How big is your current furnace/heater? The only way these things save money is if you only heat the area you are in, and let the rest of the house cool down.

Michael


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

. . "Two of these to heat my house" . . . . .

If so, then you best be sitting down when you read your next electric bill.


ain't no free lunch.................


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

We used to use two ceramic heaters to keep our little place warm at night in the winter. We've had much warmer winters since switching to propane. We got one of those camping type heaters - *Big Buddy Heater* - 12' propane hose and hooked it up to a 20 lb. propane tank. It takes a little over a week to use up one tank.


----------

